# Paph. Stonel Lovely x Ice Castle



## consettbay2003 (Dec 23, 2007)

First Bloom Seedling from a flask from OZ


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 23, 2007)

It is a beaut! I like the leaves too.

Any more coming along?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 23, 2007)

1st bloom seedling?! :drool: that's awesome!!


----------



## LWSIS (Dec 23, 2007)

*Paph. Stonel-first bloomer*

Wow-This is a winner! How big is this bloom? Good growing and happy holidays to you.


----------



## Heather (Dec 23, 2007)

Damn, that's fabulous!


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have 28 seedlings of this cross and 7 more in bud at the moment. The flower is 4 3/8. The plant is in a 9 cm pot.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 23, 2007)

consettbay2003 said:


> I have 28 seedlings of this cross and 7 more in bud at the moment.


Fabulous!!! - will look forward to seeing more!


----------



## jblanford (Dec 23, 2007)

That is just great will any be for sale. Jim.


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 23, 2007)

I might be interested in picking up one too if you decide to sell some. Where are you located? What kind of growing area do you have? Lights or greenhouse?


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 23, 2007)

Excellent flower and presentation! (AND PHOTO!)

:clap::drool:


----------



## Candace (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll chime in and agree with all the oohs and aahs. Really nice cross!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful flower. Truthfully, I can't say enough about the flower. Good color and shape what more could one ask for. I'm jealous that you can grow those beauties from flask. I can't grow from flask to save my life. Put me in line if you decide to sell some of those unbloomed seedlings. But, to tell you the truth, I'd bloom every one of them out and keep the best of the best.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2007)

Do you mean Stone Lovely? (RHS has no Stonel Lovely in it's database that I could find -- I wanted to see what was in it. It really is very lovely.)


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes the cross is Stone Lovely x Ice Castle. I also was lucky enough to snag flasks of Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle and Pacific Shamrock x Stone Lovely - again all from the Orchid Zone. 

To be quite honest I think Paph. Jade Lauren Whales is a better cross than the SL x IC one I posted. Every one I have bloomed so far has been a keeper. I have included one here that I posted last year for comparison - again first blooming - substance is extreme and not even a miniscule spot. I prefer this clone to any of the Mystic Knights I have bloomed or seen elsewhere.


----------



## Bolero (Dec 23, 2007)

Great photo! Beautiful flower.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 27, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice stuff, [for complex paphs]


----------



## Gideon (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful indeed, I love the white complex paphs, they really stand out in a bench fully of greens and browns


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

There are a few nice white crosses but to me Mystic Knights made at the OZ are the best cross but the fertility is an issue.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystic Knight 'moonstone'


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

Stone Lovely x Ice Castle 'Pristine'


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystic Knights can also produce some pure whites such as this one


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystic Knight


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are some nice Whites you have there! The Ratcliff cross is very white. The white Knight must have been really pure. Do you know the measurements?


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess my point of the pics is that there are a few nice white crosses. Much depends on the parents involved in making them. The cross since it is a complex hybrid can look totally different with different parents. I myself like the OZ Mystic Knights. The cross has been made with OZ's really good elfstones so it has great size and fullness. There really is no other white cross I know of that has that size and fullness. My second fav would prob be Tokyo Knight Dream. The Icy Icy Wind cross will be used in the future to make some hopefully better than Mystic Knight crosses. Infertility or poor fertility is def a problem with Mystic Knight however.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a photo of paph Christmas snow?


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool, I bought a division of that clone of Tokyo Knight Dream from Norito. It is a great grower and one of my favourites whites. 

'Silver Moon' is another great clone of Tokyo Knight Dream, again from Norito.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Dec 28, 2007)

Paph. Jade Lauren Whales is Christmas Snow 'Jade' x White Knight 'Full Moon'.
I have been unable to get any additional information on the parents from Ratcliffe Orchids. 

It must have been a very fertile cross for them to have released 25 seedlings to me, even thought they were the most expensive unboomed seedlings I have ever purchased. 

With regard to your Stone Lovely x Ice Castle I imagine it also was from Terry. Again this must have been a very fertile cross for him to have released a flask to me ( via an intermediary ).


----------



## Rick Barry (Dec 28, 2007)

It wasn't so long ago that whites of this quality couldn't be had at any price! These flowers leave White Knight in their dust, and it was considered a quantum leap at the time.

Regards,
Rick


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

consettbay2003 said:


> Cool, I bought a division of that clone of Tokyo Knight Dream from Norito. It is a great grower and one of my favourites whites.
> 
> 'Silver Moon' is another great clone of Tokyo Knight Dream, again from Norito.



Came from the Orchid Zone originally.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystic Knight 'moonstone' is really nice!


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

M K 'Merlin'


----------



## paphioland (Dec 28, 2007)

MK 'Moonshine'


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are some REALLY nice whites!


----------



## jcash (Feb 17, 2021)

consettbay2003 said:


> Yes the cross is Stone Lovely x Ice Castle. I also was lucky enough to snag flasks of Pacific Shamrock x Ice Castle and Pacific Shamrock x Stone Lovely - again all from the Orchid Zone.
> 
> To be quite honest I think Paph. Jade Lauren Whales is a better cross than the SL x IC one I posted. Every one I have bloomed so far has been a keeper. I have included one here that I posted last year for comparison - again first blooming - substance is extreme and not even a miniscule spot. I prefer this clone to any of the Mystic Knights I have bloomed or seen elsewhere.


It’s lovely! Better for beauty... perhaps, but they are all pretty much sterile. So useless to go anywhere with. Icy Icy Wind on the other hand is highly fertile and a great breeder! I do love the purity and substance of JLW!


----------

